# Recommendations on laptop



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 16, 2008)

It will be time for me to get a Laptop here in a little while. I want to spend around a grand minus or plus a few hundred. 

Recommendations?

I am not much of a gamer but my kids will want to take it places to play games. So I will need a gamer and I want a DVDRW drive. Am I asking for to much in my price range?


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jan 16, 2008)

Mac book Pro 15". Yes, too much for the price range.

John


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be honest Randy that my next notebook will be a Macbook Pro (saving for it) even though I'll mostly run Vista on it. I would also check out the Lenovo Thinkpad T61 or a Dell laptop.

Keep your eye on Online Coupons | Cash Back. Become a member (free) there and you get cash back when you click through their links to purchase. They always are posting the best coupons there.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2008)

There's this new skinny MacBook coming out...


----------



## tellville (Jan 17, 2008)

Get a MacBook Pro. Of course, that will cost you a little more than you seem to want to spend!

I personally have a MacBook.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 17, 2008)

turmeric said:


> There's this new skinny MacBook coming out...



The MacBook Air is a road warrior machine. Getting a 3 lb MacBook Air sacrifices performance and capacity compared to the 5 lb MacBook.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## tellville (Jan 17, 2008)

No, thank the MacBook


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2008)

tellville said:


> No, thank the MacBook


Indeed! Written from a MacBook.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 17, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I'll be honest Randy that my next notebook will be a Macbook Pro (saving for it) even though I'll mostly run Vista on it. I would also check out the Lenovo Thinkpad T61 or a Dell laptop.
> 
> Keep your eye on Online Coupons | Cash Back. Become a member (free) there and you get cash back when you click through their links to purchase. They always are posting the best coupons there.



 I love my Lenovo Thinkpad.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2008)

I probably can't afford a Mac. I gotta stay on the budget.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 17, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I probably can't afford a Mac. I gotta stay on the budget.



Probably something more like this, then:

ThinkPad® R61i (8932-A37) 15.4" Widescreen Notebook Computer With Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T5450 at Office Depot.

Or just get two of these and add an extra GB of memory:

Toshiba Satellite® A205-S5803 15.4" Widescreen Notebook Computer With Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core Processor T2330 at Office Depot.

BTW, I bought a similar Toshiba for about $500 a year ago as a backup for my wife while her Macbook was being fixed. It's now her primary one.


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I probably can't afford a Mac. I gotta stay on the budget.
> ...


My wife uses a Toshiba Satellite. It actually is a nice little PC!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2008)

Randy

I have a lap top I am going to sell. It works GREAT but weighs a ton (I think about 8lbs). It runs HOT too (always has from day one) because of the power it holds. It plays most games (maybe not todays most powerful ones but for example it will play Doom III). 

I always fear selling used stuff to friends though. Even though there is NOTHING wrong with it I fear it will break a week after I sell it. I mean if the person isn't a friend it's the luck of the draw when buying used 

I would sell it for 800 but to a friend I would go as low as $600 It cost me $1200 a few years ago and originally was selling for $2200! It's a very powerful lap top, one of those desk top lap tops if you know what I mean.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2008)

PMed you Adam.


----------

